# Black Magic



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Just wandering how many of you believe in spells? I have witnessed a healing of a person who was possesed. The demons made him depressed and suicidal. They can also cause many other things.

And for those who dont believe in God. If you saw demons does that mean to you there is more probability of Gods existance?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

*Casts the anti-bullshit spell* :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Pay me no mind; "Each to their own"


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Spells? Yes. Its just a way to focus your intent, like many magickal practices.

And while I believe in the healing of a depressed person (having experienced this personally), I only believe in "Demons" as a metaphor.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Casts the anti-bullshit spell* :lol:


teehee...

sorry

zbohem x


----------

